# Lake Martin



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Any reports from Lake Martin? Heading up Wednesday of next week looking for some helpful info. Thanks!


----------



## Happy Days (Aug 6, 2011)

*lake martin*

I live by lake martin, what will you be fishing for, what part of the lake?


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Striper will hit any lure that resembles the bait fish population. By the docks at dusk and dawn. Be ready.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

I will be in Madwind Creek and prolly wont go south of Youngs Islands. Will be bass fishing mostly but gonna take the umbrella rigs to try and troll up some stripers. i will be there through sunday so i got a little time to figure out a pattern. Figured the bass will be mostly deep on the points and ledges and ready to eat my drop shot. Hopefully we can get into some early morning schools too.


----------

